# Motorhome Sat Nav Group Test



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

These came in today


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

We have two of the snooper 7000,both are not what one would expects from a sat nav system, next year we are off to Morocco in Sept for a few months ,we would be happy to take one and see how a new updated system would operate in a new country,regards LIz and Bill


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Who is doing the testing? What this tread about More info needed.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

What test?


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I have the Tom Tom camper and caravan and would be more than willing to take part in your test.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I use a TomTom 720.the battery is virtually gone now, would like to test something else or just read reports from whoever does test them. 

cabby


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you intend to do with them and how will you test one against the rest?
If you do not test them all together on an unknown route and then deliberately drive along unsuitable routes, how will you know how effective they are?
Sat Navs are a very subjective product where most users will not be persuaded that their particular preferred product is not the best.
Personally, I cannot see any reason for large vehicle sat navs as height and width restrictions are signed well in advance and there is no excuse for getting it wrong if the driver is concentrating on the road. No sat nav can ever be a suitable replacement for common sense.
Gerry


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

We are doing a unique side by side comparison of 5 market leading mh specific sat navs including reviews and installation in sprocket (odb van) and then a video comparison of the routing ability / time to calculate route etc

Really excited about it

We have unpacked and started running through each product and more info will follow next week


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Currently on a Garmin Nuvi 1390. It is not motorhome specific and would love to try something that is.
Happy to help with any research, if that is what you need, on our average 75-80 nights away in the UK, France and Italy.
All the best.
p-c


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you testing what,IMO,is the best system around ie iGO primo V2?I am running this on a Wayteq 960(£68 from amazon)and it is far superior to any sa nav I have had before,and believe me I have had a few!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Silly me, did not realise that Aircool was Ben, part of the odb. perhaps if he is going to post on their behalf there should be a trader label, or just put all under odb heading. Us olduns are easily confused you know. :roll: :roll: 
will look forward to hearing the results. Although do agree with GerryD on his comment.

cabby


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol sorry automatically assumed everyone knew Aircool = Ben = works here in MHF / ODB HQ

I have tagged him 

Been getting to grips with the sat navs and there are some peculiarities between them 

Check out the size limits it allows you to enter for motorhome size on one of them below !


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Are you testing what,IMO,is the best system around ie iGO primo V2?


No we aren't testing Software sat nav apps etc, although we may do at a later date, this comparison is between the following dedicated motorhome / caravan sat navs

TomTom Camper & Caravan
Snooper Ventura Pro S6400
Snooper Ventura ProSound DB8500
Snooper Ventura Pro S5000
Garmin Dezl 560 LMT Camper Deluxe


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I ran a similar test a few years ago with five sat-navs. Had them all running at the same time for a week whilst travelling to various stores and locations throughout the UK.
There were two of us in the car at all times and the assessments were based on accuracy of the route, re-routing delay and accuracy of TMC traffic re-routing advice. 
At the end of the test there was very little to distinguish between all five.
The results left the decision down to personal preference.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> lol sorry automatically assumed everyone knew Aircool = Ben = works here in MHF / ODB HQ
> 
> I have tagged him
> 
> ...


For me, that product would be boxed back up straight away and going back for a refund. Nobody needs that sort of faf.
If it doesn't work properly straight out of the box then it isn't good enough.
Gerry


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well it does work but that is the issue Gerry, it allows you to enter in the correct figures also, but its small coding oversights like this that we are testing


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

nukeadmin said:


> We are doing a unique side by side comparison of 5 market leading mh specific sat navs including reviews and installation in sprocket (odb van) and then a video comparison of the routing ability / time to calculate route etc unquote.)
> 
> Will the comparison include value for money? Tom Tom wanted £60 to update my map whereas the Garmin comes with free lifetime maps and traffic (although the traffic appears to be only North America)Damn cheek.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am very interested in how the routing of the TomTom Caravan compare with the rest. I have heard some horror stories of 8 hour detours when using it with a motorhome. :wink:


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

if one becomes available, test the Ventura Pro S8000..S8500 for navigation volume within a Motorhome travelling at 50-55mph.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Will the comparison include value for money? Tom Tom wanted £60 to update my map whereas the Garmin comes with free lifetime maps and traffic (although the traffic appears to be only North America)Damn cheek.


Very good point. I now use a Garmin Dezl 560, must admit I prefer my old TomTom for ease of use but the free lifetime maps on the Garmin is very desirable.

Trevor


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

one of the fields we have added in the comparison spreadsheet is lifetime map guarantee and free map updates


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

snipped


5bells said:


> Our old tom tom can't recognise the new roads out here in Spain of which there are many, so looking forward to your results


I believe that is entirely down to who provides the maps, and the Spanish authorities are supposed to be one of the worst!


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

nukeadmin said:


> one of the fields we have added in the comparison spreadsheet is lifetime map guarantee and free map updates


I see Snooper are now doing free lifetime map updates.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm with Gerry!!

Buy a generic satnav for about 25% of the cost of a "specialist" one and use your eyes to spot the signs warning of low bridges etc.

In all the years I have been driving larger vehicles (up to and including 53 seater coaches UK and Continental) I have never felt I needed a satnav to warn me of the presence of a low bridge or unsuitable road. Yes such places do exist but there are always advanced warning signs and THATS what I have got eyes (and common sense, remember that???) for !!

Never had an issue with a MH either


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Dave

Ive been looking at Sat Nags quite a bit as Im looking to replace my Tomtom 960 with a motorhome specific one. We already have a Snooper AVN 7000 in the van and use both in tandam to keep us right. Some of the issues Ive found so far.

Tomtom Camper only has a small screen where as in our van its quite far away from the driver so a large screen is needed. This may also be the case with an overcab to get a good signal. The tomtom come with a weight limit of 3.5 ton, you have to download the maximum 5 ton weight limit.

Snooper do one that has memory maps loaded but I cant find if it also has the ability to put in motorhome dimensions/weights

Having used the snooper and tomtom together for a couple of years we have found that the snooper will stick to motorways and try to get you back onto one if it can. The Tomtom will route you via the fastest route, sometime taking you down very narrow roads.

Try entering a route from Portsmouth to central London:

Tomtom - M27, A3

Snooper - M27, M3, M25, M4, A4 :?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Seems interesting that the values for weight etc can be as high as shown in the pic.

of course a good test would be to say that your vehicle is 187,000 meteres high and some other ridiculous set of figures to see how the unit routed you.

Whilst its possible to enter the correct figures the coding should have been error trapped so that you coulnt enter a stupid figure. If you did by accident say you were (in my instance) 29.5m high instead of 2.95m then this could have resulted in a route that was miles too long that actually needed without me even noticing..for ages.

If this basic error was allowed to creep through it may be a sign of others.

Phill


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok so being relatively new still, I'm learning a lot by just reading this thread.

Only have a really old and out of date satnav..........( dont ask ! ) and now have a wish to get a new MH friendly one .

Is there an acccepted number 1 choice that I can just order and be happy with please ? I really dont want to re-invent the wheel by spending ages comparing them only to come up with the same result as you already have.

Sorry to sound lazy, 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

No you will get a different answer from everyone

joe


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

We have sold loads of Navigation products over the years. In my personal motorhome we use a Tom Tom Camper Live which I find very good overall but frustrating to use as it is very slow and I tend to be impatient.

The work motorhome has a flip out Pioneer which works just as well.

At out premises there are two ways to drive to us, an easy way and a difficult way for larger vehicles.

All navigation systems including the Tom Tom camper and the Snooper truck range send vehicles the difficult way. 

I had to stay at a London hotel recently and had to chuckle as, like us they gave local directions and asked that their guests don't use SatNav :lol: 

Eddie


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I thought it wouldn't be easy !

I think I'll try looking at whats on offer at the show in January.


----------



## Bigal-leeds (Dec 18, 2012)

*Have you seen this sat nav*

I bought a brand new Sat Nav off of Ebay a few days ago for £45 thinking it would probably do the job. When it arrived I could not believe it. Let me first say I have no connection with the seller but this is the best £45 I have ever spent. You can play music, videos, photos, games and more. Its got a 7 inch screen and full world map. Just put 7" INCH Car GPS SAT NAV Navigation into Ebay and if you buy one post your view. Just read that back and it sound like an add which I promise it is not.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well Ben and I spent some more time day playing around with the various sat navs we have on test

tested start up times, volume levels, routing times etc

Going to do more work, it has certainly been interesting as so many oddities appearing and its not always the most expensive that does the best job 

Hope to do quite a lot of tests tmrw and a run out to test them in motion in their natural environment so to speak


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I have had a MIO now for 4 years and been all over Europe and GB with it. Marvellous thing, Fast and reliable and with European mapping included with free updating service on disc. Would not want to change or be without it.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well we rigged them up in the van yesterday to check mounts etc

it really shows you the difference in sizes and the volume levels within a van !


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

and lol the below pictures show some sloppy coding mistakes, one is a typo and the second doesn't accept postcodes if they do not have spaces inserted


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

nukeadmin said:


> one of the fields we have added in the comparison spreadsheet is lifetime map guarantee and free map updates


It would be useful to note which ones allow SD Card map updates rather than downloads. I'm sure that we're not the only ones with less than 2Gb Broadband. This has caused faulty downloads with both TomTom and Garmin.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Christine600 said:


> I am very interested in how the routing of the TomTom Caravan compare with the rest. I have heard some horror stories of 8 hour detours when using it with a motorhome. :wink:


We've had no problems with TomTom but many with Garmin's routing and with traffic delay diversions.

As for the tendency for the motorhome specific satnavs sticking to Motorways, on a long journey, I find that you have to enter a few specific locations that you want to pass through in order not to miss some of the scenic locations. But really that's just commonsense imo.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Is it just me, but I can't understand why people are jumping on this thread saying things like 'I've got an XYZ and it's brilliant', or 'my ABC is better than the XYZ'
It's a group test, all the test models are going to come under the microscope by the OP, and he will publish the camparatative results.
Even if yours is one of the models being tested, would it not just be common curtesy to wait for the results? And if yours isn't being tested, why post in this thread at all?
It beats me.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



Bill_H said:


> Is it just me, but I can't understand why people are jumping on this thread saying things like 'I've got an XYZ and it's brilliant', or 'my ABC is better than the XYZ'
> It's a group test, all the test models are going to come under the microscope by the OP, and he will publish the camparatative results.
> Even if yours is one of the models being tested, would it not just be common curtesy to wait for the results? And if yours isn't being tested, why post in this thread at all?
> It beats me.


Its good to talk, thats what a forum is about nobody has insulted or been discourteous to any body.Interesting that your post was nothing to do with the test but you felt the need to enter your view which is great just like others do.
Bri


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> Bill_H said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, but I can't understand why people are jumping on this thread saying things like 'I've got an XYZ and it's brilliant', or 'my ABC is better than the XYZ'
> ...


So how are the other posters contributing to the test?

I assume part of the reason for the group test is to remove some of the confusion of potential buyers, there are countless other 'which sat-nav' threads, mostly descending into confusion by the third page.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: reply*



Bill_H said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> > Bill_H said:
> ...


Nobody implied they were contributing to the test But they are certainly contributing to the forum.With your take on it Maybe nuke should not have posted the original post. Just the results.
Bri


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> Bill_H said:
> 
> 
> > brianamelia said:
> ...


Hi Brian,

I think you are missing the point. A subject which is great interest to many people is getting clogged with pages of postings which are not relevant to the "tests." being conducted.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Keen to hear the results of your survey, Dave & Ben.

I have an original TomTom 3 (yes, really) and I found it's processor speed beat a batch of more modern sat navs in calculating a longish route across Germany a while ago.

Although I love technology (and will will never stop using a Mk1 Eye-Ball) it might be nice to have something protecting us in the background.


----------



## petersue (Oct 2, 2009)

*camper sat nav*

Dear All,
I have been using a Snooper Ventura S7000 for about 2 years now and I can quite honestly say, I miss my old TOMTOM 300 GO!!

1) response very slow such that on many ocassions, I missed a turning off the main road, in France, very frustrating!! I think the processor is too slow!

2) I followed the route recommended by Snooper only to end up on single track road over a small mountain with no turning places and no warning of narrow winding road.

3) ASCI campsites onboard very useful, however but be sure to check that they are open even in season!

4) on/off switch is in such a position that every time i picked it up I turned it off!

5) No map updates available unless you buy a complete new SD card for about £90.
6) Very dissappointed overal and would NOT recommend to anyone! Apparently they are used by truck drivers, I really can't believe any truck driver would put up with such a poor system for long!

I will be very interested to hear how you get on with your tests, as I see you have at least 3 Snooper Ventura models to test?

I have now an Iphone 4 with TOMTOM app loaded which I hope will be far better, I will just have to watch out for warning signs for weight limits and low bridges( you tend to drive very carefully with greater attention to signs than in a car!) :lol: :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Try updating your snooper i did on the 5000 i had and lost everything except the maps went back to old tomtom

joe


----------



## jamesb72 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have used TomTom car Sat nav for several years and find it very easy to use but it's obsessed with using tiny roads rather than travel a few yards further on main road which would obviously be quicker.

the final straw was a trip in August to bigbury on sea in Devon which took us down single track lane for 20 painful minutes completely unnecessarily (not last few miles which is unavoidable) which almost ended in divorce.

forums were no help as different threads all said each make were best or useless with no sensible consensus, reviews were similar.

I took advice from a shop selling all 3 brands and was advised snooper has best large vehicle routing so bought the s5000.

I have found it awkward to use but routing has been perfect so far, the usability issues could easily be fixed:

favourites on 3rd page !
cannot travel via a favourite only poi or history
campsites split across several overlapping categories so have to hunt for them
rejecting correct postcodes if space missing is pathetic
browsing maps resolution is appalling like an 80s video game
UI is very inconsistent between screens, sometimes back button is the curly arrow bottom right, others have a red cross top right, OK buttons at bottom, Go button at top.

If this was a new system I'd expect these sort of teething issues but I was told snooper have been making large vehicle Sat navs longest! I can only guess their first version was flawed but rather than improve it they stuck with what they (or there early users) knew.

If I had been able to try in a shop I would have been put off by these basic flaws but routing is fine so I hope once I master the clunky UI this will serve me well for a few years.

I don't want this to come across as overly negative, I was unhappy with tomtom car satnav routing (but I was used to the UI and found it intuitive), so if I had to prioritise between a clunky UI or bad routing, obviously I would (and have) picked the best routing, and will tolerate the UI, but it would be nice if you could have a intuitive UI with best routing !

Will be interested to read review, and hope that it will compare the units based on routing (on a few awkward routes) as well as look and feel, map updates etc.

I'd be very pleased if Snooper honoured free lifetime map updates as mentioned above (are you sure this isn't software updates but not maps?), as previously I have always figured it wasn't economic to buy new maps for an old unit, hardly more expensive to update to the latest model and get better hardware/screen etc as well.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

mentaliss said:


> if one becomes available, test the Ventura Pro S8000..S8500 for navigation volume within a Motorhome travelling at 50-55mph.


Have you tried turning up the TV volume and then using the satnav volume control ?


----------



## KTM-Man (May 10, 2007)

if one becomes available, test the Ventura Pro S8000..S8500 for navigation volume within a Motorhome travelling at 50-55mph.


Have you tried turning up the TV volume and then using the satnav volume control ?

The new 8500 has a DAB radio and FM transmitter built in, so you can listen to your directions through your MH's radio system.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

KTM-Man said:


> if one becomes available, test the Ventura Pro S8000..S8500 for navigation volume within a Motorhome travelling at 50-55mph.
> 
> Have you tried turning up the TV volume and then using the satnav volume control ?
> 
> The new 8500 has a DAB radio and FM transmitter built in, so you can listen to your directions through your MH's radio system.


 ________________________________________
Certainly did!! Adjusted all volumes to Max', tv, radio, music, sat nav , on the S8000..... no improvement it was replaced (probably to shut me up) with the all singing and dancing S8500 ......guess what its just as bad yes the transmitter does work, (to a point), input a radio frequency not being used.. find same frequency on your radio, 'save' and you will find as you move the sat nav you will get interference this is caused by poor magnetic screening...oh! one other point you may have to retune both units if you go aboard as the 'clear' frequency you selected here in the Uk maybe in use when you drive off the ferry :lol: 
I have reluctantly come to terms with the fact that if I want a 7" Sat Nav that has a reasonable, I say reasonable navigation system then the Snoopers are currently the one's to get but from my experience, for the money[/B] their designers need to get into a 'live' Motorhome and re-think their design... by the way Ive got over the problem my way and it works but there's further costs involed*  *


----------



## jamesb72 (Jun 2, 2010)

The Snooper S5000 (and I am guessing the other Snooper models too) have a headphone socket so you could plug in some cheap speakers (they are available anywhere for MP3 players from pound shop upwards depending on requirements) if you needed more volume and could have directions as loud as you like.

Personally I always have the sound turned down fairly quiet, as I don't appreciate being shouted at to 'turn round when possible' etc, I keep an eye on the screen for junctions/turnings, but that's just personal preference.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

jamesb72 said:


> The Snooper S5000 (and I am guessing the other Snooper models too) have a headphone socket so you could plug in some cheap speakers (they are available anywhere for MP3 players from pound shop upwards depending on requirements) if you needed more volume and could have directions as loud as you like.
> 
> Personally I always have the sound turned down fairly quiet, as I don't appreciate being shouted at to 'turn round when possible' etc, I keep an eye on the screen for junctions/turnings, but that's just personal preference.


 Exactly!! the headphone socket has a preamp built into the Sat nav you can then use a 'active' mobile speaker preferably one with a ion battery installed within the speaker this way you dont need to attach a mini USB power cable during its use, most active mobile speakers have a 2 watt amp with volume control....that gets over your point of what volume you require...But my point is, a £499 Sat Nav should not require further add on's..... there you are , I've done the tests already, do I get a 'merit bar' 8)


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: camper sat nav*



petersue said:


> Dear All,
> I have been using a Snooper Ventura S7000 for about 2 years now and I can quite honestly say, I miss my old TOMTOM 300 GO!!
> 
> 1) response very slow such that on many ocassions, I missed a turning off the main road, in France, very frustrating!! I think the processor is too slow!
> ...


I could not agree more with everything you say. I have been using a S7000 for the last 2 years. At this (sorry last) years NEC show I had a look at the S7000 with the latest software which gives lane guidance similar to a Tomtom. I enquired about how I upgrade my system to be told that I would need a complete map upgrade at a cost of £84. I paid up then the nightmare began. Trying to download then install the upgrade took forever and 2 calls to technical support. It is far from obvious and the software to install it is useless, I finally managed to install but have not used it yet.

I certainly would not recommend anyone to buy the S7000 it is flawed in so many ways.


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

When will the test results be available?


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Sat Nav*

Yes,looking forward to results,currently have TomTom 1005 but looking forward to hearing the benefits your results bring as I get worried at times and my wife is not the best navigator.[/b]


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I bought a Snooper S7000 and I think it is wonderful. At first I hated it but once I read the manual it is a very good unit. I mainly used it with my caravan and 99% of the time it was perfect. A few times it was out with bridge heights (1-2 inches either way) but it was a lot better than the sat nav in my Navara. The diplay is not the best but it does the traffic better than any tom tom i have ever used.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Bigal-Leeds and others,
My Daughter needed a new sat nav for general us, (not motorhoming), so I checked out the deal on Ebay you posted and she bought one, and so far she is very, very pleased with it. 
Will post here if she has any problems in the near future.
Regards Vinny & Sue


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well finally got the info together, uploaded the vidz to youtube and wrote the review !!!

The Review is attached, it isn't definitive, it should however give you an insight into the differences between them all

TomTom Live Services Demo





Sat Navs Comparative Volume Levels





Snooper DB8500 DAB Radio


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

I would have expected the audio test too be carried out with the RPM engine speeds comparable to the vehicle travelling between 50-60mph
otherwise the audio level test is not accurate


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I would have expected the audio test too be carried out with the RPM engine speeds comparable to the vehicle travelling between 50-60mph
> otherwise the audio level test is not accurate


LOL and i would have to do it in every different model motorhome out there to provide an accurate test for each owner as to what the volume level would be like in their van, seriously it was meant as a simple and easy comparison of the volume levels, I could rev the engine but again that wouldn't be realistic either would it as i would not be simulating road noise incurred by tyres moving across the surface of tarmac, or horns beeping and road traffic from other vehicles ad infinitum and no way could i film whilst driving along as that would be illegal  and hence why a simple stood still test was decided upon as this simply demonstrates the equatable volume levels for each device


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

I can understand your action But it doesn't alter the fact from my findings that the two Snooper DB8500 I tried just were not audible at all once the engine revs (Fiat 2.2 diesel) reached 2900-3000rpm.. I actually proved this point when I demonstrated my findings to several 
in car entertainment installers
(These engines are currently installed in more than 68% of european based motor homes) yes, these Snooper units can transmit a selected unused radio frequency to a radio unit in order to create an audible volume but what happens when your travelling abroad and the selected unused frequency becomes active .. overhaul in my opinion I thought that the majority of the Garmin units gave the best tolered volume when pushed to higher decibel levels both the Tom Tom and Garmin gave indistinguishable results from their navigation software experience...Sorry I'm not trying to 'high jack' your thread but I think its important to express a different experience


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> the two Snooper DB8500 I tried just were not audible at all once the engine revs (Fiat 2.2 diesel) reached 2900-3000rpm


In my opinion the manufacturer hasn't beefed up the speakers as they believe everyone would use the FM Transmit options, the frequency of which can be changed so you should be ok regardless of where you are.



> in my opinion I thought that the majority of the Garmin units gave the best tolered volume when pushed to higher decibel levels


We also said the Garmin had the highest level in our video test and the TomTom probably around the same volume level but perhaps slightly less but more clear.

That was the idea of the video demo so users with no experience can simply see / hear for themselves


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Been watching this for a while now and I thought I would now add my input:-

The NEED for a Sat Nav depends on different things ie 

If you travel by Motorways/Autobahns etc then a normal Sat nav will more than likely suffice as you just need to enter an address or select a POI to get you there and more than likely there will be nothing to stop you traveling the route shown as Large vehicles will travel that route.

If you tend to use Scenic routes then you WILL need a more size/route dependent Sat Nav ie Low Bridges Weight Limits Size limits etc also the A-Frame Towers and Trailer users will also need one of this type as now across Europe I am finding more and more roads with Length limits.

I have used numerous Sat Navs and as I also drive a Large MH and also tow an A-Frame and also travel scenic routes I soon discovered to my cost that an ordinary Garmin and Tom Tom (910) were of absolutely no use to me whatsoever and kept getting me into impossible situations that were extremely difficult to get out of.

It is Ok for some to say "Look at the signs" or "use a ***** map" But when you have already turned down a road then 2 miles down it see a sign for a low bridge or a weight limit sign then it is too late which did in fact happen to me, The Hight limit was NOT displayed anywhere except about 500 meter before the bridge and it took me almost 2 hours to reverse back down the road because it was so busy and it was only the intervention of the Police that made it happen that soon as they closed the road until I managed to get out This was in Italy about 5 years ago.

I dont think there is an awful lot of difference between most of the NEW Sat Nav systems and if I was to be asked for my advice I would say try as many as you can before buying as whats good for the goose is no good for the gander.

I have used the following and I was extremely happy with them Snooper S210 Snooper S7000 I also used a Snooper AVH7000 (in dash system) which was absolutely useless, I now use a Pioneer AVIC F130 which I find superb.

Just a word of warning to users re the Phone/Tablet Navigation Apps, Do NOT forget that 99% of these apps require Data connections and if traveling abroad will cost an absolute fortune.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

mentaliss said:


> I can understand your action But it doesn't alter the fact from my findings that the two Snooper DB8500 I tried just were not audible at all once the engine revs (Fiat 2.2 diesel) reached 2900-3000rpm.. I actually proved this point when I demonstrated my findings to several
> in car entertainment installers
> (These engines are currently installed in more than 68% of european based motor homes) yes, these Snooper units can transmit a selected unused radio frequency to a radio unit in order to create an audible volume but what happens when your travelling abroad and the selected unused frequency becomes active .. overhaul in my opinion I thought that the majority of the Garmin units gave the best tolered volume when pushed to higher decibel levels both the Tom Tom and Garmin gave indistinguishable results from their navigation software experience...Sorry I'm not trying to 'high jack' your thread but I think its important to express a different experience


Hi Mentaliss, we have both the Snooper 7000 and the DB8500 units and have no problem with the volume levels in either unit. In fact we have turned the volume down a touch in the DB8500 as it was too high for comfort. It would seem that the Merc Sprinter 2.2 based vehicle runs a lot quieter than the Fiat. 
Dave.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks Nukeadmin for the time and effort you've put in on our behalf

It's most helpful to see a side-by-side test which cuts through all the waffle. One single posting of your test results has saved me wasting hours trawling through numerous 'the one I spent my money on is best because' type posts.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Almost forgot

TomTom live works via the Vodafone network I understand and on a recent (last year) trial there were a couple of times the network was lost so No Live traffic reports available. (In Europe)

Normal TMC works on a vast number of radio frequencies so you get it everywhere needed.

Also I understand that TomTom Live is £40 + p/a
TMC Is usually free


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> TomTom live works via the Vodafone network I understand and on a recent (last year) trial there were a couple of times the network was lost so No Live traffic reports available. (In Europe)


hadn't heard about that Les, I used it masses last year as it was (and still is) mounted in my van. Did quite a few long runs to shows and the like and it always worked. Where did you read about it ?



> Also I understand that TomTom Live is £40 + p/a


£47.50 per year according to TomTom http://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/services/live/ but free for the first year with the device


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> > TomTom live works via the Vodafone network I understand and on a recent (last year) trial there were a couple of times the network was lost so No Live traffic reports available. (In Europe)
> 
> 
> hadn't heard about that Les, I used it masses last year as it was (and still is) mounted in my van. Did quite a few long runs to shows and the like and it always worked. Where did you read about it ?
> ...


It was in Europe Nuke, Cannot remember exactly but we were traveling to North Italy so it would be Germany or Austria.

Sorry Nuke Didn't read about it, we My mate and myself were trying two units, He was trying TomTom ?? with Live and I was trying Pioneer Avic F130 his was being a bit funny in some places.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

DeeGee7 said:


> mentaliss said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand your action But it doesn't alter the fact from my findings that the two Snooper DB8500 I tried just were not audible at all once the engine revs (Fiat 2.2 diesel) reached 2900-3000rpm.. I actually proved this point when I demonstrated my findings to several
> ...


 __________________________________________________
Well Dave that maybe the case, personally I don't believe the sprinter 2.2 runs significantly any quieter than the equivalent Fiat however, If you were able and had access to a digital decibel meter I would be interested to know what readings were obtained for the 
DB8500 8)


----------



## steamos (Apr 1, 2013)

*snooper 8500*

as anyone got this and is it any good b4 i buy :?:


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

My DB 8500 was slightly quieter than i liked at motorway speed
so fitted a pair of amp speakers and now don't have a problem,

My hearing is slightly below par having worked with heavy machinery
for most of my life, My wife could hear fine so fitted the speakers
to my side of the MH,
The DB8500 works well but takes a second or two to compute a new route if i make a mistake, Were the Tom tom does it instantly,
But as i drive the MH slower than the the car :lol: its not likely
to cause me a problem,
very impressed with the POI data base that you can download from Snooper,

Ivor


----------

